# How do you cope?



## GSDMom93 (May 13, 2018)

We just lost our GSD to bloat/twisted stomach while we were st Disney last week. The boarding place recognized the symptoms immediately and rushed her to the ER but it was already too late. She was only 7.5 years old. We didn’t even get to say goodbye (but my husbands parents were there with her at least). 

It’s been 4 days and I’m still a mess. I know it’s a process but what do you do to cope? We will definitely get another GSD but I’m waiting a bit. I’m just so devastated without her. I’m stuck in the “were there signs I missed” mode. She always had a sensitive belly even when she was a pup. This just sucks ?


----------



## GSDMom93 (May 13, 2018)

I just have to share a few more of my special girl. She loves her humans (a 7 and a 2 year old) like her own.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I am so very sorry. I lost my puppy one year ago tomorrow. It was on Mother's Day last year, and it was so awful.

To help myself feel better, I went to the farm where his ashes were spread and saw that they had planted some new trees there. I felt a bit better, like his body was helping something new grow. I also have gone back and looked at all the pictures I had of him (all 758 in the five months I had him). I allowed myself to laugh at the memories and smile at how cute he was. He was so sweet, and he loved children. Talking with others about him made me feel better.

It sucks to lose a family pet, especially a German shepherd. They just love so much, and we love them. Again, I am very sorry. Try not to think about what you have lost and instead think about what a gift you have. Those memories will be with you forever. It is such a blessing to have them in our lives for even a day, and she knew how much she was loved. Please be kind to yourself and don't second-guess. It was not your fault.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You grieve for as long as it takes. I lost a dog to bloat, but the vet said even if it had happened in their office, it was a type they could not have fixed.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm so sorry about your girl. That is such a hard way to lose her, but your parents were there. It isn't ever any easier when they leave us. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for this loss to your family. I can imagine that not being there is making it harder on you, but it certainly sounds like you had her in excellent hands. Take care.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :frown2:

How did I cope when Maverick died and we had no other dog - nor do we have any children? The house was awfully quiet. We coped slowly day by day, week by week and month by month.

Time heals all wounds - some wounds just take longer than others to heal.

I still miss Maverick. He was a great dog. 

It sounds like your girl was a great dog too. 

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathy for your loss. What a beautiful girl, I wish I had words to help the hurt and grief for you and your family. You have your children's grief and loss to navigate too.

Here's a site about 'top 10 : Best coping with loss of pets books for kids'. 

https://www.pragmaticmom.com/2012/0...of-pets-childrens-picture-books-and-giveaway/


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I lost my last dog to antifreeze poisoning in one day. The second I noticed her acting weird, I called the emergency vet and took her in immediately, but she couldn't be saved...she was 12.

I went almost 20 yrs without a dog after that...and I now regret that. But my dog was so prefect, I didn't want to unfairly judge new dogs/puppies by that standard...anyway...

Just grieve, then move on when you can. Sorry for your loss...

I talked to one owner this week who said they're doing elective surgery to pin the stomach in place so as to avoid your scenario. They had also lost a dog previously from the stomach twist thing..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She was beautiful. She looks so well-loved. 

I am sorry.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thanks for posting pictures of your beautiful girl. I hope that you have friends and family around you while you grieve and that you have lots of memories of her to share. She looks like she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry, she looks wonderful, a lot like my Tess who I lost to lymphoma this fall. I don't know how best to cope, not really. The immediacy of it goes away, but the loss stays with you forever. Take care of yourself, love your family, and try your best to remember the good times.

One thing that always helps me is to remember that I gave my dog as good a life as I possibly could, that she had a very wonderful life full of love and hikes, and fun things to smell, and good food, and that my sweet girl knew she was loved, and loved us in return. It's a small comfort, but that does make me focus on the good. Remember the good things you gave your dog, and the joy she gave you and your family.

Losing a dog is so hard, and I'm sorry.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

for awhile you will probably torture yourself with "what we could have done differently". Completely normal. Of course, that urge to go back and do things differently doesn't change the present, but we think about it anyhow. When it comes up, replace it with all the ways your gal had a wonderful life with her family. In fact, looking forward to the day when we have to say good-bye to our dogs, I am already thinking, "dang, these dogs have a good life."

When we lost my little mix dog, we went right into researching gsd pup breeders. Not to replace my little dog but because we had room for a new pup and a hole in our hearts because of all the love and joy we've had from our previous dogs.


----------



## GSDMom93 (May 13, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words, support, links and experiences! I’ve lost a brother 10 years ago and this loss feels just the same. It’s crazy how these dogs truly become family. ❤


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

*Profound loss*

I’m sorry. She was beautiful and obviously popular! Rest assured my boy is taking care of her, and all the other GSDs over at the Rainbow Bridge. His name is Soli and he told me to tell you, “don’t worry, I have your girl, she is fine with me”!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.

How do I cope? Not very well. I lost her in December and sit here in tears today with a hole in my heart from a picture popping up on Facebook. I, too, lost a brother several year ago and agree that this pain is do similar. There is just a bandaid over the wound that is repeatedly ripped off. My consolation is that I had her for 10 years. And oddly enough, whenever I don't feel good, I dream of her. In my dreams, I know she's gone and she's just visit in. I've never experienced anything like it with any other animal.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

If you happen to think that it might be that souls are recycled on this Earth. I have been blessed to be present at both the births and deaths of many humans and creatures. It is like an invisible door opens and then closes. The first and best of all my horses lived to be 40 years. A while after her death (found dead on the ground with no sign of suffering) I had a dream of her. She was standing in a green glen by a gate and trying to hide something behind her, as mares will do after they give birth. It was a foal exactly like herself, same markings and everything. She was showing me she had been born again. I know in Christian philosophys there is only one life. But in other great philosophys of the world there are many lives. Everything is nature is recycled, why not souls?


----------



## louisebarron (Oct 23, 2010)

This is worse than losing a human being. The pain is indescribable. I screamed in pain and grief for months. I went ahead and got another pup, not to replace, but to create a new spot for the new pup to love. It saved my life.


----------



## rabsparks (May 11, 2013)

I've had GSDs since I was 10. Now I'm 70 and each Shepherd was unique in their own special way. And losing each dog was traumatic in its own right. There simply are no words of wisdom that I can convey under these circumstances. 

Whatever time that you need to grieve, take. I've always waited until the gut-wrenching grief was over before I adopted another GSD. I have found that you need to be "finished grieving" your current loss before you'll be able to love whatever GSD comes next. 

And rest assured, there will be another GSD who you'll love knowing full well that there will be some point in time when his/her loss will plunge right back to where you are now. But giving another shepherd a good home for as long their with you is all that anyone can ask of you.

Rick


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

That is devastating, I am so sorry for your loss. I just lost my boy yesterday to cancer. I've unfortunately dealt with a lot of loss over the past two years (my dad, grandpa, two senior dogs, my heart dog). It's so hard to lose them especially so suddenly. I'm not sure I have any words of advice. Something that I did when my dad passed was to start writing down memories. Just any random memories from over the years, I would write down to make sure nothing could be forgotten. It's like an ongoing list. I will probably do the same with Kilo. The time has to be right to do that sort of thing though. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It’s not easy and takes time. Continue to share stories of all the good times.


----------

